# Uber Freight



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Interested in this, know nothing about it, looking for more firsthand details if anyone has. It looks like someone with a heavy-duty/goosneck truck and trailer could do this work? 
I ask because I will be buying a brand new truck in the next few years, and trying to measure if I should upgrade from just standard truck size, to a more heavy duty pickup for this.
Lots of questions, details appreciated, bottom line, is it profitable? (Reviews on Uber Freight app claims it is)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Fairly certain this is only for semi-trailer trucks.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Probably, anyone doing Uber Freight on here can shed any more information on it?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber Freight is for registered and authorized intrastate and interstate carriers. That means you must have applicable intrastate commercial transport authority as well as a US DOT number and if doing interstate transport must also have an MC number. Of course both require the appropriate commercial vehicle liability and commercial cargo insurance.

Uber Freight is primarily truck load shipments either in weight (42,000 +) or bulk out (45x8 floor space minimum).


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Thanks BigJohn, sounds like you're pretty familiar with it. Do you drive for Uber Freight or have you?
All the DOT/liability and cargo insurance aside, I'm not sure by saying 42000# + and "bulk out" that you must drive a semi-trailer trucks.

Are there heavy equipment loads or other loads being offered that are normally loaded onto a lowboy trailer or the like?

Or is it solely "semi-trailer" trucks.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

No I do not utilize Uber Freight. Basically, they are acting as a Freight broker. Generally, the loads are going to be full loads designed for 48 and 53 foot trailers, both flat and van. I highly doubt they will get equipment loads as those are generally seen as specialized and it would be doubtful a shipper would try to more their equipment via a newer general freight broker.

Brokering of LTL loads (again TL based upon a 48-53 foot trailer) are mostly done by established brokers.

I am not going to say it is solely full truck loads (48-53 foot trailers) but you would be hard pressed to utilize a brokerage where LTL loads are very hit and miss.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> No I do not utilize Uber Freight. Basically, they are acting as a Freight broker. Generally, the loads are going to be full loads designed for 48 and 53 foot trailers, both flat and van. I highly doubt they will get equipment loads as those are generally seen as specialized and it would be doubtful a shipper would try to more their equipment via a newer general freight broker.
> 
> Brokering of LTL loads (again TL based upon a 48-53 foot trailer) are mostly done by established brokers.
> 
> I am not going to say it is solely full truck loads (48-53 foot trailers) but you would be hard pressed to utilize a brokerage where LTL loads are very hit and miss.


I have a CDL so I understand exactly what you are talking about. Thanks for the insight.


----------

